# Just poly the top or the whole table???



## Nick W. (Jan 30, 2018)

When you’re building a table (coffee, end, tv stand, kitchen), do you put polyurethane on the whole table or just the top? 

Do you stain the parts that can’t be seen or not? I know this is a personal preference thing, just getting everyone’s opinion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

I wouldn't see a point in not finishing the entire piece personally.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

Always best to finish both sides. Otherwise, the wood can absorb or release moisture in the air on one side more than the other and warp.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Nick W. said:


> When you’re building a table (coffee, end, tv stand, kitchen), do you put polyurethane on the whole table or just the top?
> 
> Do you stain the parts that can’t be seen or not? I know this is a personal preference thing, just getting everyone’s opinion
> 
> ...


If you finish a table top and not finish the underside of that top you invite warpage. What happens is one side of the wood is sealed and the other side is exposed to moisture in the air which can cause that side to swell up and warp. 

As far as stain it isn't technically necessary to stain the areas that don't show. If you bought a piece of furniture made in a factory they usually stain the areas that don't show too so when you turn the table upside down it looks nice too.


----------



## Nick W. (Jan 30, 2018)

So it sounds like not only should I polyurethane the top and legs and shelves, but I should polyurethane the back and undersides too. Another question, would put as many coats of polyurethane on the rest of the item as you would the top of the table?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Nick W. said:


> So it sounds like not only should I polyurethane the top and legs and shelves, but I should polyurethane the back and undersides too. Another question, would put as many coats of polyurethane on the rest of the item as you would the top of the table?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As Steve said it ALL needs to be sealed. Usually I put 2 on the on ALL parts and bottom to get a good seal then finish the top and any exposed/seen/viewed parts with the same # of coats to look balanced.

Another note is DON'T seal one side of table than wait a week to do the other, IT WILL most likely warp between times due to one sealed and the other not... UNLESS your wood and the shop is climate controlled 24/7/365. I normally my first coat is seal the bottom and flip over and seal the top JUST to be safe the first round. Also another pointer is DON'T lay your top flat on a solid surface for long periods at a time with out spacers for air or the MC will get unbalanced and warp......OH one more DON'T mount the top solid to the base without PROPER knowledge of the correct joinery/attatching......NO GLUE there!!!!

LOL!!! We see alot of the "TOO LATES" , at least your asking first!!!


----------



## Nick W. (Jan 30, 2018)

Tennessee Tim said:


> As Steve said it ALL needs to be sealed. Usually I put 2 on the on ALL parts and bottom to get a good seal then finish the top and any exposed/seen/viewed parts with the same # of coats to look balanced.
> 
> Another note is DON'T seal one side of table than wait a week to do the other, IT WILL most likely warp between times due to one sealed and the other not... UNLESS your wood and the shop is climate controlled 24/7/365. I normally my first coat is seal the bottom and flip over and seal the top JUST to be safe the first round. Also another pointer is DON'T lay your top flat on a solid surface for long periods at a time with out spacers for air or the MC will get unbalanced and warp......OH one more DON'T mount the top solid to the base without PROPER knowledge of the correct joinery/attatching......NO GLUE there!!!!
> 
> LOL!!! We see alot of the "TOO LATES" , at least your asking first!!!




Ok thanks for your time and help. Sounds like I’ve been doing right on a lot thing with not gluing the table tops and having spacers on the table top. Sounds like I’ve been doing some wrongs too. Haha. I haven’t been putting poly on the underside. I’ve been covering the whole table with poly just not the underside. I usually put one or two coats on the rest of the table and 3-4 coats on the table top. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Nick W. said:


> Ok thanks for your time and help. Sounds like I’ve been doing right on a lot thing with not gluing the table tops and having spacers on the table top. Sounds like I’ve been doing some wrongs too. Haha. I haven’t been putting poly on the underside. I’ve been covering the whole table with poly just not the underside. I usually put one or two coats on the rest of the table and 3-4 coats on the table top.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wood is sort of like a kitchen sponge. If you wet just one side it will curl up. This is why when storing wood it's important for air to be able to circulate around both sides. The moisture in the air can easily wet wood so you either have to seal both sides or allow the moisture from the air to get to both sides. What Tim pointed out you can lay a piece of wood on your work bench and cause it to warp because air can get to the one side but not the side facing the bench.


----------

